# What Breed?



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So this is my boy, Loki. We rescued him from a shelter when he was 8 weeks old. We were told he was at a drug house with a male rottweiler and a female husky. They assumed that those were his parents. The female still had milk. He is 3 years old this year. He is such a sweet dog!
My dad and I keep arguing about what he is mixed with. He says german shepard/Husky and I say rottweiler/husky. What do you guys think?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

with those blue eyes - I think Husky


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, he's rott/husky.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Based on build I definitely see the Rottie/Husky. I would think he "should" have been much more refined in the face if he has German Shepherd instead. 

Beautiful dog!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, he's rott/husky.


Agreed.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

ArborGoats said:


> Based on build I definitely see the Rottie/Husky. I would think he "should" have been much more refined in the face if he has German Shepherd instead.
> 
> Beautiful dog!


Thank you!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Definitely Rott/Siberian. We used to use them for wheelers in Alaska, they are good sled dogs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everybody for your input. 
He is the sweetest dog. 
The other day I took him on a walk at a trail near my house. We were walking down the trail when all of a sudden all the hair went up on his back and he started growling. I looked down the trail and saw this huge coyote. Loki was baring his teeth and growling like he was going to rip it to pieces lol luckily the coyote ran off. 
He is very protective.


----------

